# Consulta Reg de tension 7805



## namenedo (Mar 19, 2007)

Hola como les va gente?
bueno , tengo una pequeña duda.
hize un circuito, y ya por costumbre use un regulador de tension lm 7805...

como ustedes saben, se le coloca un capacitor , en mi caso de 1 uF entre Vo y masa.

yo directamente lo pongo por costumbre, pero queria saber exactamente para que se pone ese capacitor y que funcion tiene...
les dejo un dibujo medio caserito con paint para que se visualize mejor.

desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## mustangV8 (Mar 19, 2007)

Fijate lo que dice esta nota de MOTOROLA:

http://imageshack.us

"Co no es necesario para estabilidad pero mejora la respuesta a los transitorios (esto es obvio ya que conforma un filtro pasa-bajos con la Zout). Valores menores a 0,1u pueden causar inestabilidad". *O hay un error o estan siendo contradictorios *(en ese caso sería un error jaja). 
Si no pones un capacitor vas a seguir teniendo una capacidad parásita de la salida contra la masa que va a ser de algunos picoF. Por lo tanto eso causaría inestabilidad según ellos pero al mismo tiempo te dicen que no hace falta.
No sé... si alguien sabe algo más aclare este dilema.


----------



## skynetronics (Mar 19, 2007)

Hola compañero...

Al igual como lo dice mustangV8, yo lei exactamente lo mismo pero de otro fabricante que vendria siendo "Fairchild", quizas no sea tan necesario poner esos condensadores, pero recuerda que al menos en la entrada SI debe haber un condensador que filtre los ruidos provenientes de una señal de radiofrecuencia o que al menos sea un ruido en donde el regulador tenga la "sensibilidad" para percibir esta señal indeseada...

En el caso del condensador de entrada suele usarse una regla empirica la cual es utilizar un condensador de al menos 2000µF por amper de consumo, esto vale decir que si yo tengo una carga que me consuma 1 Amper el condensador de entrada debe ser de 2200µF (Aproximado a valor comercial)

Si eres de aquellos que quieren saber el por qué de las cosas te cito un extracto de una pagina que expone como calcular este condensador de entrada:

Valores recomendables para el condensador en un RECTIFICADOR EN PUENTE:

Si quieres ajustar el valor del condensador al menor posible esta fórmula te dará el valor del condensador para que el rizado sea de un 10% de Vo (regla del 10%):

C = (5 * I) / (ƒ * Vmax)

donde:

            C: Capacidad del condensador del filtro en faradios

            I: corriente que suministrará la fuente

            ƒ: frecuencia de la red

            Vmax: tensión de pico de salida del puente (aproximadamente Vo)

Si se quiere conseguir un rizado del 7% puedes multiplicar el resultado anterior por 1,4, y si quieres un rizado menor resulta mas recomendable que uses otro tipo de filtro o pongas un estabilizador.

Ejemplo práctico:

Se desea diseñar una fuente de alimentación para un circuito que consume 150 mA a 12V. El rizado deberá ser inferior al 10%. Para ello se dispone de un transformador de 10 V y 2,5 VA y de un rectificador en puente. Elegir el valor del condensador:

    1.- Calculamos la corriente que es capáz de suministrar el transformador para determinar si será suficiente, esta corriente tendrá que ser superior a la corriente que consume el circuito que vamos a alimentar

    It = 2,5 / 10 = 250 mA

    Parece que sirve, como calcularlo resulta bastante mas complicado nos fiaremos de nuestra intuición. Ten en cuenta siempre que el transformador tiene que ser de mas corriente de la que quieras obtener en la carga.

    2.- Calculamos la Vmax de salida del puente rectificador teniendo en cuenta la caída de tensión en los diodos (conducen dos a dos).

    Vmax = 10 * 1,4142 – 2 = 12,14 V

    Esta será aproximadamente la tensión de salida de la fuente.

    3.- Calculamos el valor del condensador según la fórmula del 10%, la I es de 150 mA la ƒ es 50 Hz en Europa y la Vmax es 12,14 V:

    C = (5 * 0,15) / (50 * 12,14) = 0,0012355 F

    C = 1235,5 µF

Ojala que hayan quedado solucionadas tus dudas...

Saludos...


----------



## namenedo (Mar 19, 2007)

barbaro. gracias a ambos por las rapidas respuestas

basicamente seria para filtrar ruido, tambien estuve leyendo q no andan correctamente estos reguladores sin un capacitor...

de nuevo gracias


salu2


----------



## Apollo (Mar 20, 2007)

Mensaje movido a Fuentes de alimentación.

Saludos


----------



## Meliklos (Jun 24, 2010)

quiero saber si se puede hacer esto:

mirando la imagen mi intención seria que en la entrada del 7805 entre 3 tensiones diferentes simultaneamente
esto se puede hacer???

obviamente por separado si, pero simultaneamente??


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Jun 24, 2010)

Meliklos dijo:


> quiero saber si se puede hacer esto:
> 
> mirando la imagen mi intención seria que en la entrada del 7805 entre 3 tensiones diferentes simultaneamente
> esto se puede hacer???
> ...



Definitivamente no.

Ahi estas cortocircitando 3 tensiones diferentes, con lo que estarias practicamente matando a las 3 fuentes (salvo que tengan proteccion).

Pensa que si juntas con una pista 2 tensiones distintas, ej. 9v y 12v, la diferencia de potencial sera de 3v, la resistencia sera la propia pista (una resistencia muy muy baja), si aplicas ley de ohm ahi tendrias una corriente importante.


----------



## Meliklos (Jun 24, 2010)

gracias cosmefulanito o debo decir "Homero" 

mm...sabia que no iba a ser muy bueno pero queria saber hasta que nivel
gracias!


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 24, 2010)

Hola.

Si se puede poner tres funetes a la vez, con la salvedad de que, la salida de cada fuente tiene un diodo, que aisla las otras fuente. Es decir, a la salida de 24V se le pone un diodo (el ánodo del diodo a +24V y en cátodo a la entrada 1. De manera similar a es con los otros voltaje (12V y 9V).
Si dos o más fuentes de voltaje están activas sólo trabaja la de mayor voltaje.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Meliklos (Jun 25, 2010)

hola el aficionado

estas diciendo que tendria que poner un diodo en cada entrada de tension?
algo asi como muestra el adjunto??


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 25, 2010)

Hola.

Sí, esa es la manera.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## ricbevi (Jun 25, 2010)

Me paree que se te fue un puente entre los catodos de los diodos de salida de las fuentas y el pin de GND 4 que no va.

Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## Meliklos (Jun 28, 2010)

estas seguro que sea la manera elaficionado???

tengo la duda si no los estoy cortocircuitando o algo por el estilo....

se supone que de la salida del regulador va a un optoacoplador (4n35) y de ahi al micro, supongo que no hace falta amplificar o poner un buffer no?


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 28, 2010)

Hola.

Así como está no tiene cortocircuito, y la salida del regulador es de 5V, no sé cuál es tu duda.
Sí conectas todo correctamente no habrá problemas.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## d4n13l4 (Sep 9, 2010)

Hola
necesito una salida de 5v si tengo una entrada de 3.3v
me sirve el lm7805?
porque probe con el lm317 con las Rs calculadas para eso pero en la practica no me dio ni parecida la salida.

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 9, 2010)

d4n13l4 dijo:


> Hola
> necesito una salida de 5v si tengo una entrada de 3.3v
> me sirve el lm7805?
> porque probe con el lm317 con las Rs calculadas para eso pero en la practica no me dio ni parecida la salida.
> ...


Con cualquier regulador integrado que emplees necesitas una entrada de tensión unos 3 Vcc superior a tu salida, así que si pretendes 5Vcc, necesitas como mínimo 8Vcc
Si tu entrada es de 3.3Vcc necesitas un conversor CC-CC para llegar a los 5v

Mira si algo de esto te sirve
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/wiki/fuente-alimentacion-conmutadas


----------



## d4n13l4 (Sep 9, 2010)

un conversor cc-cc?
no me quedo claro con el link


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 9, 2010)

Conversor Corriente Continua-corriente Continua

En esa página figura este link
http://www.nomad.ee/micros/mc34063a/index.shtml


----------



## d4n13l4 (Sep 9, 2010)

pero eso es un integrado cierto?
y hay alguna otra solucion por si no encuentro eso donde vivo?


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 9, 2010)

d4n13l4 dijo:


> pero eso es un integrado cierto?


En efecto, es un integrado con algunos componentes más.


> y hay alguna otra solucion por si no encuentro eso donde vivo?


Verifica si lo consigues en tu zona en esta dirección de proveedores:

Listado de proveedores de Electrónica [Witronica]


----------



## d4n13l4 (Sep 9, 2010)

como lo suponia, no esta :/


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 9, 2010)

d4n13l4 dijo:


> como lo suponia, no esta :/


¿ Que corriente necesitas de los 5V ?


----------



## d4n13l4 (Sep 9, 2010)

como 30 mA
te cuento un poco mas, estoy usando un modulo bluetooth (rn41) que se alimenta con 3.3v este modulo sirve para darle bluetooth a un microcontrolador el 16f877a que se alimenta con 5v 
entonces la salida del modulo va al pic por eso necesito pasar de 3.3v a 5v


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 9, 2010)

Hola.

Usa uno o dos transistores que excitas con los 3.3V y lo alimentas con 5V, también puede usa el 4050, lo excitas con 3.3 y lo alimentas con 5V.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## d4n13l4 (Sep 9, 2010)

4050? un transistor?


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 9, 2010)

Hola.

CD4050

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## d4n13l4 (Sep 9, 2010)

Hola
si uso un transistor, porque lo otro nunca lo habia escuchado, con un 2n2222 trabajando en zona lineal basta?
una duda, con un zener no se puede o si?

Saludos


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 9, 2010)

Hola.

No sé lo que estás haciendo, presumo que la salida del bluetooth es de 3.3V y que la señal es digital, por lo tanto el transistor debe trabaja en corte y saturación (el la zona no lineal).

Esto es solo una idea no tomes encuenta los valores de las resistencias.



Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## e2logic (Sep 14, 2010)

Buenas Gente no se si es el lugar indicado pero es la primera vez que uso el foto.
Estoy precisando reducir los 12 v 7,5 ah de una bateria de plomo sellada a 5v 500ma  para cargar un dispositivo simil a un gps, algo asi como una ups inprovisada.hay algun circuito sencillo de proucir? mucha sgracias


----------



## DOMITEC (Sep 14, 2010)

e2logic, puedes usar el 7805, este integrado te entrega 5v 500ma y puede darte hasta un amperio para que no se te caliente usa dicipador.... estube leyendo los post de arriba y veo que se hacen un mundo con este integrado la verdad es un dispositivo muy censillo no necesita nada para funcionar bien.... yo lo use para una lectora de pc en mi auto para los 5v me duro años trabajo muy bien... miren si lo van a usar en sistemas digitales como bluetooth, gps, mp3, etc ponganle condensador de 10uf a 10v en la salida, solo sirve para suprimir picos ruidos frecuencias, mas no de protección.... pero de ser usado en sistemas analogicos no necesita nada de nada.
un saludo.


----------



## e2logic (Sep 15, 2010)

Muchas gracias domitec, lei tambien acerca del 7805 el tema que buscaba algo mas armado algun circuito o algo, por que la idea es hacer una pequeña ups con una bateria sellada de plomo de 12v 7.5Ah para un gps que consume 5 v 500ma. el  cargador para la bateria ya consegui varios circuitos y creo que alguno me va a servir y me estaba faltando el reductor  y como enla zar estos dos circuitos digamos.


----------

